# Cupcake's waiting thread



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

OK, I've got to join in on the baby wait fun! My favorite doe Cupcake is due April 21st. She's really rounding out. The last pic is just a cute one of her daughter Cookie who will hopefully have summer babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Day 143... crooked tail, soft ligs, wants only me around her, and discharge! What for y'all think?! Of course it is a cold rainy day but I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be the day. Good luck.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, the waiting! Now we are either day 147 or day 143 since she had a 5 day heat. Trying to not go bonkers.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Best of luck! May you have a happy and healthy kidding!


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks!! I feel like I've been waiting forever. I just everything goes OK for my sweet girl!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy Kidding!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

keep us posted. im so exicted for you! all my goats had babies already so im bored and have been wacthing this thread. hope she goes soon so you dont go insane:hug:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

any babies yet i hope your snuggling some right now::


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck! And yes, any babies yet??


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Still no babies! I'm trying so hard not to be worried. If she took on the first breeding she is now 4 days overdue. Hopefully she took on the second round and she's just going to be very on time and kid tomorrow. She seems fine and I feel babies moving in there. So, we will just continue waiting....and waiting....


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

This goat is killing me on holding out. I hope she has those babies soon! Come on Cupcake.:baby::hair:


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Come on Cupcake!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

any babies any progress any anything


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Got all excited at lunch because her udder was tight and she had good amounts of prelabor discharge. Now she's just hanging out again, but she is doing that strange stretch she usually does before labor. Come on Cupcake!!


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Just in from a 2 am check. I think this goat enjoys driving me insane. No signs of labor, but no signs of distress either. Somebody please tell me this goat WILL eventually have these babies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes she will have them. Just never on your schedule.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

im so sorry!!! my goat did this to me for three weeks i just had to keep telling myself that the longer their in there the healtherier the will be :GAAH:ray:


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah! I'd been inside for only an hour since I'd put the herd up from grazing. I noticed Cupcake's daughter was screaming frantically so I ran to the barn and poor Cupcake was stuck upside down with all 4 feet up in the air!! I turned her over and helped her slowly stand up. I let her out to get some air and water and she immediately jumped on the milking stand and looked for food so I guess she is OK. I just wonder if she got herself stuck or someone knocked her over. Her mama seemed to be guarding her and not letting any other goats in the barn. Everyone was very upset. This non- kidding is stressing me greatly!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

AvyNatFarm said:


> Ah! I'd been inside for only an hour since I'd put the herd up from grazing. I noticed Cupcake's daughter was screaming frantically so I ran to the barn and poor Cupcake was stuck upside down with all 4 feet up in the air!! I turned her over and helped her slowly stand up. I let her out to get some air and water and she immediately jumped on the milking stand and looked for food so I guess she is OK. I just wonder if she got herself stuck or someone knocked her over. Her mama seemed to be guarding her and not letting any other goats in the barn. Everyone was very upset. This non- kidding is stressing me greatly!


 LOL poor cupcake. no babies yrt UGH!!!! im going to be so excired when this goat has those babies:wahoo::fireworks::cake:


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Definite udder changes in last few hours. Lady parts are gapping open when she lays down and she's huffing and puffing. Think I'm going to bed and set my alarm to check again in a few hours. Of course we have 3 days of severe weather moving in...I just don't see how she can continue like this much longer...


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Doe Code! Workmen destoried my kitchen today, one daughter sick, I feel bad, husband stressed out, we're under a tornado watch, severe storms any minute. What's dear Cupcake doing?? That would be having contractions!!! For real, we should definitely have babies tonight!!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I see she's well learned in the doe code  . What perfect timing(not)!!

I hope cupcake has an easy kidding, keep us updated if you aren't too stressed


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Babies are here!!!!:fireworks:
Good birth. 2 girls and one boy. Girl and boy are twin white with brown and black spots. One all black doe. #3 is a little weak but they are all up and wobbling around. Cupcake is attending to them all. My daughters got to watch the whole thing. Only bad part is it was too dark and nasty for good pics. So be ready for lots of pics tomorrow!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Yay!! Soo happy for you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's awesome, triplets and 2 girls at that! Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures tomorrow


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Yay cupcake!!!!!!! I'm so excited to see pics


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Good job Cupcake  congratulations. Cant wait to see pics.


----------

